# Tila Tequila and her reality show A Shot at Love on MTV



## astronaut (Sep 9, 2007)

So the wonderful people of vh1/mtv are going to be airing another Flavor of Love/I Love New York/Rock of Love finding "true love" show. They're really milking it for all it's worth! I love how they take such nasty trashy D- listers and make other nasty trashy people, who hope to become F list celebrities, compete for them lol.

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...  ID=307462128

And nooo I wasn't intentionally looking at her myspace. I was looking at the Rock of Love girls myspaces (lol) (surprisingly a few of them keep their profile private! I thought they wanted publicity) and she was on the page with the header of I'm getting my own reality tv show or some shiz like that.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I heard about this show.  I am curious.  I love the romance reality shows.  I just don't know how I feel about Tila Tequila.  I respect her hustle but I think she's kinda overrated.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Yay... another one...


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

i dont see why people have such big problems with tila.. shes a really pretty girl and doesnt care what people think. I love her for that because shes so confident and follows her dreams. But i dont think i'll be watching this show


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i dont see why people have such big problems with tila.. shes a really pretty girl and doesnt care what people think. I love her for that because shes so confident and follows her dreams._

 
Well, like I said I respect the hell out of her hustle.  She's accomplished alot.  But here is my problem with her - I don't believe she is "so confident" and "doesn't care what people think".  I think she cares alot.  I read her blogs all the time and you can tell, and she has actually admitted, that the Tila she puts on for the world is not really her.  Now, that's not surprising because alot of entertainers do that.  What bothers me is that she is constantly talking about how "bad" and "tough" she is and how she doesn't care about what people think of her and it smacks of over-compensation.  People who don't care about what other people think of them don't feel a need to justify their actions.  They don't need to say, "I did so and so and if you don't like it - so what!  I don't care what you think."  You don't need to tell me that you are tough.  If you are genuinely that way, people will see it.  It's all just too much.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i dont see why people have such big problems with tila.. shes a really pretty girl and doesnt care what people think. I love her for that because shes so confident and follows her dreams. But i dont think i'll be watching this show_

 
One, she's not attractive. I'm a person who's very against porn (I believe she doesn't do videos but photos are still porn) and I don't believe in what these types of girls do, but I will still be very real. Like take Holly from that playboy show for example: I'll still admit that she's a very pretty woman and I feel like it's such a shame she's in that whole playboy, Hugh Hefner, polygamist lifestyle. So point being, my opinion on who is actually attractive has nothing to do with their lifestyle but just simply how they look and that's it. 

Two, her ego seems out of this world. She's an older err... "woman" *cringes* yet she acts like some kind of immature high school freshman who thinks they're the shit, is all hardcore, and life revolves around them. The whole "I ain't trying to fuck your man but he masturbates to my photos" attitude is annoying as hell. 

Also, the music... wtf? Even when it comes to music, I can isolate the person out of it and judge based solely on the music. For example, Britney Spears: Not really a fan of her actions but I'm able to admit that her new Gimme More song is sort of catchy. But this girl... is her ego that big where she thinks she can do anything, including singing? I say this in the most factual way possible; she sounds like Tommy Pickles. I won't give a random insult just to put down her singing like "omg that slut sounds like a dying dog or a garbage truck on Thursday mornings". She really does sound like Tommy Pickles from the Rugrats. 

I was walking to the parking garage after school last week and these two ding-a-lings behind me were talking to each other. One of the guys was saying, "Man, her face looks like total shit but her body, I'd FUCK THAT so hard!". I could only imagine that these types of low-life males are what consists in her fanbase and the girls that look up to that. Sad society I must say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I understand that her life hasn't been picture perfect, and really, who's life really is? There are many people out there who have suffered from either emotional hardships or from the different forms of oppression. It's nothing special that only effects a select few in the world so that kind of excuse just doesn't fly through me.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_One, she's not attractive. I'm a person who's very against porn (I believe she doesn't do videos but photos are still porn) and I don't believe in what these types of girls do, but I will still be very real. Like take Holly from that playboy show for example: I'll still admit that she's a very pretty woman and I feel like it's such a shame she's in that whole playboy, Hugh Hefner, polygamist lifestyle. So point being, my opinion on who is actually attractive has nothing to do with their lifestyle but just simply how they look and that's it. 

Two, her ego seems out of this world. She's an older err... "woman" *cringes* yet she acts like some kind of immature high school freshman who thinks they're the shit, is all hardcore, and life revolves around them. The whole "I ain't trying to fuck your man but he masturbates to my photos" attitude is annoying as hell. 

Also, the music... wtf? Even when it comes to music, I can isolate the person out of it and judge based solely on the music. For example, Britney Spears: Not really a fan of her actions but I'm able to admit that her new Gimme More song is sort of catchy. But this girl... is her ego that big where she thinks she can do anything, including singing? I say this in the most factual way possible; she sounds like Tommy Pickles. I won't give a random insult just to put down her singing like "omg that slut sounds like a dying dog or a garbage truck on Thursday mornings". She really does sound like Tommy Pickles from the Rugrats. 

I was walking to the parking garage after school last week and these two ding-a-lings behind me were talking to each other. One of the guys was saying, "Man, her face looks like total shit but her body, I'd FUCK THAT so hard!". I could only imagine that these types of low-life males are what consists in her fanbase and the girls that look up to that. Sad society I must say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I understand that her life hasn't been picture perfect, and really, who's life really is? There are many people out there who have suffered from either emotional hardships or from the different forms of oppression. It's nothing special that only effects a select few in the world so that kind of excuse just doesn't fly through me._

 
what do you mean you dont beleive in what these 'types' of girls do? shes not a porn star! shes a glamour model - and i want to be a glamour model. My idol is Katie price [aka Jordan] shes the biggest celeb in the UK [on the same level as Victoria Beckham] and i dont see whats so 'wrong' about modelling in sexy ways? i would never EVER do porn its just not what i would wanna get into but modelling for lingerie/swimwear and doing sexi fun shoots is considered as work. Yes ill have another job on the side but ive always wanted to be a model, i know i cant be a fashion model for like designers or anything because im not tall or skinny enough and i dont have the bone structure or anything but glamour modelling is for all shapes, sizes, everything [noo i wouldnt show my 'downstairs' because thats just abit too far IMO] but i dont see why people look down on girls who have a great body and like to show it off? I know Tila isnt the prettiest girl ever but she is beautiful i find her really attractive and she knows how to work the camera. And Holly is 'beautiful' but she has had a nose job and gets botox all the time so shes not necessarily natural [who cares about having fake boobs though - they look great on her] and i dont see whats wrong with Playboy either?! SERIOUSLY! its not some hardcore shit like what Jesse Jane does and Jenna jameson. If you actually watch the Girls of the Playboy mansion [Girls next door for you US girlies] you see on photoshoots the women/girls are absolutly incredibly beautiful, they have completely amazing bodies [like i said who cares if they have fake boobs or not], they have beautiful faces and they are in the magazine because of what they look like. I would LOVE to be in that magazine but i know theres millions of girls out there who are more beautiful. and Hugh Hefner isnt a bad person, hes very down to earth a loving friendly guy and i would love to meet him one day [uhh wouldnt ever sleep with him though thats gross!] but i just wanna put my point across that girls who have confidence with their bodies and know how to look sexy and amazing on camera are not any lower than people who are lets say.. lawyers. If i choose to do glamour then thats what im gonna do, i dont care whos gonna call me a slut because thats not the job. If i wanna be a doctor i could do that but i'd have to work extremely hard, if i wanna be a prostitute then i'd go ahead n do it! nobodies stopping anyone. 

the only thing i agree on is her music.. yeh its shit but who cares! if you dont like it then dont listen to it - i dont


----------



## astronaut (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Glamour is like the stuff on Vogue. Pornographic material = Porn. If someone's going to be aroused and probably jack off to it, it's porn. (Fetishes aside; I know there are those weirdos out there that can jack off to feet or something) I've seen some of Tila's photos. I'm not sure if a nude photo of her with her mouth resting on some other girl's breast/nipple is exactly what would be called "glamour". And women can definitely be sexy and show off their bodies in more tasteful manners like Victoria's Secret. It's attractive, sexy, and more classy. What I consider a successful woman is more on the lines of Tyra Banks and Ivanka Trump. Tyra Banks for example, beautiful on the inside and out, has spunk, with two successful TV shows, is sexy, cares about the image and self esteem of women, cares about some societal issues, and gives back to society ie. her foundation. I personally don't think that money and fame is the only thing that defines success.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I didnt know Tila had a picture like that! oh and something a man can jerk off to IS NOT PORN! for christ sake theres sick men out there who jerk off to normal images of girls even fully clothed. Victorias secret is glamour but more of a catwalk side because they are soo tall and slim. If you actually go on gooogle and look up glamour modelling i think you'll be surprised. And i didnt say that money and fame is the only thing that defines success... i just think its wrong when people look down to other people because of their job! Theres alot of famous glamour models here; Lucy Pinder, Michelle Marsh, Jodie Marsh, Katie Price etc etc... and these are the ones who arent tall, totally slim with high cheekbones. These are curvy gorgeous girls who know how to look good and look confident. These are the girls the men go crazy for and help sell magazines like FHM. These are the girls who earn mega bucks and have huge mansions and get everything they want just by looking amazing. And thats the life i wanna live. 
I know i have the body and looks to do it and i dont wanna be stuck behind a desk in an office for the rest of my life; i wana live my dream, earn lots of money and have a successful life. I wanna be able to earn mega bucks like these top glamour models so i have a great future and also give my kids everything they want and be able to go on amazing holidays, live in a nice safe place and tell my kids/grandchildren about what a great career i had because i followed my dream. If you think thats porn well thats upto you but i know whats porn and what isnt - i would never do porn anyway like i said previously but yeh thats how i see it. And when you say Glamour is stuff in Vogue - it isnt! yeh they do have swimwear shots and lingerie but those are top professional models. I hate looking in Vogue and seeing the same body over and over again its so boring to look at, i loved it when they put Katie price [glamour model] on the front cover because it was like she was rubbing it in the catwalk models faces because shes so curvy and shows when being curvy you can still be beautiful and wear amazing clothes!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

glam8babe and astronaut, agree to disagree?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_What bothers me is that she is constantly talking about how "bad" and "tough" she is and how she doesn't care about what people think of her and it smacks of over-compensation.  People who don't care about what other people think of them don't feel a need to justify their actions.  They don't need to say, "I did so and so and if you don't like it - so what!  I don't care what you think."  You don't need to tell me that you are tough.  If you are genuinely that way, people will see it.  It's all just too much._

 
that's my issue with her...that's the exact same reason i'm not an avril fan. overcompensation isn't attractive on anyone.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

You don't have 2 million + friends on myspace b/c you don't care what others think of you. Please.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_I know i have the body and looks to do it and i dont wanna be stuck behind a desk in an office for the rest of my life; i wana live my dream, earn lots of money and have a successful life. I wanna be able to earn mega bucks like these top glamour models so i have a great future and also give my kids everything they want and be able to go on amazing holidays, live in a nice safe place and tell my kids/grandchildren about what a great career i had because i followed my dream. If you think thats porn well thats upto you but i know whats porn and what isnt - i would never do porn anyway like i said previously but yeh thats how i see it. And when you say Glamour is stuff in Vogue - it isnt! yeh they do have swimwear shots and lingerie but those are top professional models. I hate looking in Vogue and seeing the same body over and over again its so boring to look at, i loved it when they put Katie price [glamour model] on the front cover because it was like she was rubbing it in the catwalk models faces because shes so curvy and shows when being curvy you can still be beautiful and wear amazing clothes!_

 
Where did this come from? Your dreams of grandeur have nothing to do with Tila Tequila's dumb ass.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_Where did this come from? Your dreams of grandeur have nothing to do with Tila Tequila's dumb ass._

 
god why be so rude? i was talking about Tila at first then i got a reply to my comment and im talking to the same person. Maybe you should read all the replies before you start being rude?


----------



## kimmy (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

let's try to stay on topic here rather than getting into a personal showdown. thanks.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_glam8babe and astronaut, agree to disagree?



that's my issue with her...that's the exact same reason i'm not an avril fan. overcompensation isn't attractive on anyone._

 

ugghh i hate avril! loved her music at first but when i heard her talk i thought 'WTF is she for real?'


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I have to agree with *kimmy*.  Glam8babe and Astronaut, you are going to have to agree to disagree.  I can understand points that both of you have made.  Then there are things that you have said that I feel are completely off-base.  At any rate, you're going to end up going round and round.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have to agree with *kimmy*. glam8babe and astronaut, you are going to have to agree to disagree. I can understand points that both of you have made, then there are things that you have said that I feel are completely off-base. At any rate, you're going to end up going round and round._

 
hmm yeh im just so tired and thought id share my life story lol! never mind though im off to bed so ill be back to normal in the morning


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

tila tequila...

unattractive and trashy. She is just another myspace hoe, as is marta magdalena (whatever the hell her name is)

it makes me mad that you can take off all of your clothes and kiss some girls and put it all on your myspace, accept every horny 13 year old boy and teenage girls as your friends (and get your friends up to 346585760000 by doing so) and for what??? you don't know these people, and i never knew it was special to be a myspace hoe, who got famous for absolutely no reason.

if i ever watch this show, we'll know that the end is near. this is beneath flavor flav, bret michaels, and i love new york.

edited: i forgot that she was in some magazine. whatever...in my opinion, she is still a nobody. point blank period


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

//admin edit: unnecessary comment.


----------



## user79 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_you shouldnt judge people. you dont even know her, psh i bet your trashy yourself. Ha or maybe your just jealous because she's got more friends than you. Lol._

 
LOL.

Having 2 million users add you on Mspace - yeah that's something to be *jealous *about.


----------



## user79 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

BTW at glam8babe:

I'm not trying to offend you and people can do whatever you want in your life, but don't you think you're selling yourself a bit short by wanting to become like Jordan, or other women who are solely known by the size of their breast implants? Have you ever considered what kind of stereotypical image of women that spreads through the media? I for one feel that women don't need more plastic Barbie dolls plastered in every magazine. Sure, they may be rich and "successful" in marketing themselves, but I find it very degrading that these women have to sell themselves as brainless sex objects to make careers. There are worthier ambitions for intelligent women than solely using their body to get ahead.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_what do you mean you dont beleive in what these 'types' of girls do? shes not a porn star! shes a glamour model - and i want to be a glamour model. My idol is Katie price [aka Jordan] shes the biggest celeb in the UK [on the same level as Victoria Beckham] and i dont see whats so 'wrong' about modelling in sexy ways? i would never EVER do porn its just not what i would wanna get into but modelling for lingerie/swimwear and doing sexi fun shoots is considered as work. Yes ill have another job on the side but ive always wanted to be a model, i know i cant be a fashion model for like designers or anything because im not tall or skinny enough and i dont have the bone structure or anything but glamour modelling is for all shapes, sizes, everything [noo i wouldnt show my 'downstairs' because thats just abit too far IMO] but i dont see why people look down on girls who have a great body and like to show it off? I know Tila isnt the prettiest girl ever but she is beautiful i find her really attractive and she knows how to work the camera. And Holly is 'beautiful' but she has had a nose job and gets botox all the time so shes not necessarily natural [who cares about having fake boobs though - they look great on her] and i dont see whats wrong with Playboy either?! SERIOUSLY! its not some hardcore shit like what Jesse Jane does and Jenna jameson. If you actually watch the Girls of the Playboy mansion [Girls next door for you US girlies] you see on photoshoots the women/girls are absolutly incredibly beautiful, they have completely amazing bodies [like i said who cares if they have fake boobs or not], they have beautiful faces and they are in the magazine because of what they look like. I would LOVE to be in that magazine but i know theres millions of girls out there who are more beautiful. and Hugh Hefner isnt a bad person, hes very down to earth a loving friendly guy and i would love to meet him one day [uhh wouldnt ever sleep with him though thats gross!] but i just wanna put my point across that girls who have confidence with their bodies and know how to look sexy and amazing on camera are not any lower than people who are lets say.. lawyers. If i choose to do glamour then thats what im gonna do, i dont care whos gonna call me a slut because thats not the job. If i wanna be a doctor i could do that but i'd have to work extremely hard, if i wanna be a prostitute then i'd go ahead n do it! nobodies stopping anyone. 

the only thing i agree on is her music.. yeh its shit but who cares! if you dont like it then dont listen to it - i dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Sweetheart, I've seen photos of high res images of all of her ladybits and then some.

She's not a glamour model.
She's a porn model.
There's a distinction.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Sweetheart, I've seen photos of high res images of all of her ladybits and then some.

She's not a glamour model.
She's a porn model.
There's a distinction._

 
uhh i didnt think she did like naked stuff? o well i still like her lol but not her music


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

That's pretty naked.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Hmm.. Tila Tequila.. IMO she's a bit trashy to me. Yes, I respect that she's famous and all that and that she did it "all on her own." And yes, I think she has a hot body and a pretty good face. But other than that, there's nothing really special about her IMO. 

IMO she's no glamour model. Why? Because I consider models to be people that are RESPECTED by both men AND women. I mean, it's not too hard to have some guy think you're "hot." (no offense) You don't even need a great body or face, just wear something shanky, show a lot of skin, and yay! You're now a model! IMO a real model is someone who can look/act/be classy and pull that into whatever it is that they're doing. It's like VS models. They're lingerie models, but there are a lot of women out there that appreciate and respect them as models. You don't have to look like a skank just to look sexy and/or sultry. Runway models where the skimpiest of clothing, but they don't look/act like Tila Tequila

What's really difficult is getting the respect and having women think that you're beautiful and what not. I mean, us women are a lot more critical than men are. I've been to car shows were guys are drooling over the import models and I'm just standing there thinking, "what's so great about her besides her huge boobs?" 

Sure she's been in magazines, but notice they're all MEN'S magazines or those geared for men. Why not appear in those geared for women and maybe try covering yourself up a little bit? Probably because most women don't really think she's anything special. 

Maybe she's not a porn model, but IMO she's pretty damn close to one. I don't think she would be so popular and famous if her myspace wasn't loaded with pictures of her half-naked in skimpy and provocative clothing/lingerie. 

Not much of anything if your "fame" is based on the horny guys in the whole. LOL. I mean, no one really says anything about her intelligence, all they see is a "hot girl that makes out with other girls." Yah, that's the way I want to be remembered in life.. 

Her attitude is really immature too.. I don't know how old she is, but I thought she was a girl in high school. Her singing is pretty bad too. But hey who cares! She has tons of friends on myspace and she's been in men's magazines and she's a "model!"


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

  uhh i didnt think she did like naked stuff? o well i still like her lol but not her music  
 
How else would she get her fame? I know it's not for her music or her amazing intellect..


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_you shouldnt judge people. you dont even know her, psh i bet your trashy yourself. Ha or maybe your just jealous because she's got more friends than you. Lol._

 
lol...was that comment aimed towards me sweetheart? Everyone gets judged--thats life. I don't know her, and I don't want to...like I said she looks trashy and boring. I have absolutely no worries on myspace--the _only _reason I have a myspace is to keep in touch with old friends. I could give two shits if I had 456789000 friends or 5...I know every single person on my friends list (except for Harry Potter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I don't know why someone would add a person unless they really wanted to get to know them. She has so many friends because a) teenage boys want to put her on their top friends list...I guess thats a guy thing b) little teenage girls look up to her as their idol because they want to be slutty and trashy and an attention-whore just like she is. I have much bigger problems than worrying about how many friends I have on myspace, trust me.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

lol. well i believe she isn't trashy and boring, why? because ive met her and shes really a very kind person, even though im not her friend or anything i had the time to talk to her& i swear it was one of the best times in my life.  i was lucky enough to meet her at import nights in san diego. I actually think shes very pretty. ha, it seems to me your a little jealous of her. actually its obvious because maybe you wish you were just like her?  but everybody judges right? 
and btw, teenage girls might look up to her but think of all the other teen girls that look up to someone, nobodys perfect, shes livin life the way she wants and shes lucky enough to have this oppurtunity. im not necessarily saying shes the best role  model but it isnt her fault teenage girls look up to her, which i doubt most teenage girls do. & lol so what if teenage boys wanna hit it, she isnt the only one that teen boys are attracted to, there are ALOT of girls that look like Tila, so are you calling everyone that has gotten a boob job and that is a model trashy and slutty?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Considering the fact that:
Teen girls generally want teen boys to notice them.
Teen boys apparently like this particular female, and are part of her  target audience.
Ergo, it IS her fault that teen girls look up to her, since their natural tendency would be to emulate those females which teen boys find attractive.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

you act like she's the only one. so are you telling me that she can't do whatever she wants? its her life, let her lead it. you might as well tell everyone in that industry to change and be better role models for girls and boys. I mean, its not that easy, she might LIKE what she does, i think that parents should be the ones controling there children, It isnt HER responsibility. OWELL if its her fault, LET her do what she wants.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I don't care what she does. You asked how or why teen girls would look up to her. I answered.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Considering the fact that:
Teen girls generally want teen boys to notice them.
Teen boys apparently like this particular female, and are part of her  target audience.
Ergo, it IS her fault that teen girls look up to her, since their natural tendency would be to emulate those females which teen boys find attractive._

 
I have a syllogism to contribute.

Women who perform in front of the camera without clothes on are porn stars.
Tia Tequila performs in front of the camera without clothes on.
Tia Tequila is a porn star.


That said, I don't think she's a "positive" role model. She has to take her clothes off just to have "friends". I think there's better people out there to look up to.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

She's not a role model at all!!! She's a soft core porn star. Porn stars (even JJ) aren't role models! They're people who realized that if they compound on a couple of natural attributes with more than a few unnatural ones they can make a LOT of money in a LITTLE time on the depravity of the masses.
This isn't something to emulate!
This is something to simply say "It is what it is." about...it's not bad, it's not good, it's just sad.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Female porn stars are slave to the MALE led and owned porn industry. I think it's degrading to women and it's sad that women want to take off their clothes to make a quick buck. :/ It puts women's rights way back and it is a big reason of why this society is not equal.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Haha, nobody cares, shes making more money than you are so leave her alone. i doubt shes going to change, i dont consider her a porn star at all, but if you put it that way, it doesn't really matter, shes making money. some people actually like what they do, some porn stars Love their job, and im pretty sure she loves hers. Obviously she doesnt care what people think about her, and i respect that. some people are just different, & i hope she never changes. and if your teenage daughter or son are trying to resemble her, then my god be a damn parent & you change them yourself. & yeah it might be degrading towards women but have you ever stopped to see rap videos? same freakenn thing, but like i said you can't change them, they like what they do so it ISNT sad that they enjoy there job. some people are stuck doing what there doing to put some food on the damn table, does that make them a whore or a slut? just because there trying to provide for themselves or even there children? whatever. i <3 tila


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_i <3 tila_

 
Really?


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_Haha, nobody cares, shes making more money than you are so leave her alone. i doubt shes going to change, i dont consider her a porn star at all, but if you put it that way, it doesn't really matter, shes making money. some people actually like what they do, some porn stars Love their job, and im pretty sure she loves hers. Obviously she doesnt care what people think about her, and i respect that. some people are just different, & i hope she never changes. and if your teenage daughter or son are trying to resemble her, then my god be a damn parent & you change them yourself. & yeah it might be degrading towards women but have you ever stopped to see rap videos? same freakenn thing, but like i said you can't change them, they like what they do so it ISNT sad that they enjoy there job. some people are stuck doing what there doing to put some food on the damn table, does that make them a whore or a slut? just because there trying to provide for themselves or even there children? whatever. i <3 tila_

 
Frankly, I think it's funny that celebrities say they don't care about what people think of them, yet they are celebrities....get the irony there? It's called having self respect. Porn and self respect are on two different ends of the spectrum. And since you brought up rap videos, well yes, they are very borderline pornography. There are other jobs that don't require you to demean yourself. I guess you missed the memo about that one.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Ooohhh I'm taking notes for discussion questions for my women's studies class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really think it goes deeper than the whole oh she's confident, they like what they do, etc. I've read somewhere that a lot of these porn stars, promiscuous girls, etc. have had some event(s) happen to them like rape, physical/emotional abuse, etc. in their past.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I've read somewhere that a lot of these porn stars, promiscuous girls, etc. have had some event(s) happen to them like rape, physical/emotional abuse, etc. in their past._

 
That's true.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

so what if there are other jobs, like i said, they might like there career, so let them be. yah sure some celebrities care what other people think but who cares, obviously Tila doesnt care otherwise she'd be doing something else other than being a model right? there not going to change there job just because someone doesnt like what there doing, would you? lmao @ the part where you said dancing in rap videos are borderline pornography. HAHA, um no. i think thats a pretty damn stupid statement because my sister has been in a couple of videos and i dont and will never consider HER as a porn star. THey dont even take off all there clothes or fuck the rapper on camera so how can that be Borderline porn? just because there lookin all sexy makes them porn stars? . &yeah, there might be other jobs that dont require you to redeam yourself or whatever but have you ever stopped to think that it's sometimes HARD to find a good job. people that have to work as strippers or w.e to put money on the plate dont have it easy. Trust me. you cant just find a job just like That. and for the people that choose to have a job full of them taking off their clothes and such, let them do it. That doesnt make them trashy. it makes them people who do what they wanna do, without care for what other people think.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

and porn stars, promiscuous girls may have had that kind of horrible stuff happen to them (being raped, etc..) but you have to understand that not all of them have, and they like what they do. It's sad that girls turn out like that after such a horrendous experience, but hey, they gotta do what they gotta do. it isnt there fault that that happened to them.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_and porn stars, promiscuous girls may have had that kind of horrible stuff happen to them (being raped, etc..) but you have to understand that not all of them have, and they like what they do. It's sad that girls turn out like that after such a horrendous experience, but hey, they gotta do what they gotta do. it isnt there fault that that happened to them._

 
So because of unfortunate events in their life, they basically have to deal with it and that's the only solution for themselves right? There's nothing more to their future?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_and porn stars, promiscuous girls may have had that kind of horrible stuff happen to them (being raped, etc..) but you have to understand that not all of them have, and they like what they do. It's sad that girls turn out like that after such a horrendous experience, but hey, they gotta do what they gotta do. it isnt there fault that that happened to them._

 
I missed the post rape memo that gave me the steps to be come a porn star. Who do I complain to?
I missed the memo after being assaulted and molested that gave me the steps to become a stripper.
Damn.

That's gotta be like...what....eight or nine different drugs I could've dabbled in as well as potentially thousands of dollars. All those plastic costumes and cheap nails. Hmmmm. 


Yeah, after I went through that stuff, I managed to bootstrap up and have a wonderful family and a loving husband. 

Maybe missing that memo wasn't such a bad gig afterall.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Sooooo.. back to her reality show- It's gonna be homosexual girls and hetero guys there, and she's gonna choose someone... LOL


----------



## astronaut (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_so what if there are other jobs, like i said, they might like there career, so let them be. yah sure some celebrities care what other people think but who cares, obviously Tila doesnt care otherwise she'd be doing something else other than being a model right? there not going to change there job just because someone doesnt like what there doing, would you? lmao @ the part where you said dancing in rap videos are borderline pornography. HAHA, um no. i think thats a pretty damn stupid statement because my sister has been in a couple of videos and i dont and will never consider HER as a porn star. THey dont even take off all there clothes or fuck the rapper on camera so how can that be Borderline porn? just because there lookin all sexy makes them porn stars? . &yeah, there might be other jobs that dont require you to redeam yourself or whatever but have you ever stopped to think that it's sometimes HARD to find a good job. people that have to work as strippers or w.e to put money on the plate dont have it easy. Trust me. you cant just find a job just like That. and for the people that choose to have a job full of them taking off their clothes and such, let them do it. That doesnt make them trashy. it makes them people who do what they wanna do, without care for what other people think._

 
For the women that are forced to do something like stripping for money to feed their children, are only doing it because of their circumstances. They usually don't enjoy what they do. Anyone remember seeing Leileine (sp?) from Charm School? About how she said she had to swallow her pride to dance and put food on the table for her kids? And about the video girls, maybe they don't fuck the rapper or his entourage "on camera" doesn't mean it's okay. Not only is it portraying a negative image towards women as a gender, but in a lot of cases, the video girl has to sleep with the rapper or her entourage to get featured in the video. Things have to be dug deeper and evaluated rather than just observing the surface. 

Reminds me of a quote I did on one of my readings today that really caught my attention:

"Did Sojourner Truth walk all those miles and bear her breasts in the name of equality so that her heirs could have the right to jiggle their breasts on BET?" Jamila, Shani. "Can I get a Witness?". Colonize This!. Daisy Hernandez and Bushra Rehman. Emeryville, CA: Seal Press, 2002. 393.

Probably cited that wrong, please feel free to correct me. I'm a beginner!


----------



## chako012 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

If even women like you *xolovinyoo*, think its ok for women to degrade themselves and be treated live objects then what hope do we have??? none...

The only people that can stop this cycle are the women themslves but no if they think it's ok then we'll never acheive equality becuase we're supposed to all get boobs jobs and jump around in our bikini's for the boys...

seriously some women need to get a life....


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Oh dear god.... Watching her on tv really annoys me. She has a huge bobble shaped head. Every time she talks, it's always her giggling cuz she can't come up with anything interesting to say. I hate her songs (in exception of Summer Nightfall, but she said that song was a joke. Pfft whatever). She's a pretty girl, but she's not all that pretty without mu. I've seen ordinary people (specially on here) who look 100x better than her without mu. Like they always say, fake boobs will take you places... but I think Tila used more than just her boobs. I never used to think anything bad of her till I saw her in some reality show (forgot the name) and she was on some comedy talk show on comedy central, everything she said just went to prove she's dumb as one would expect.

P.S. I don't agree or disagree on her career of choice, it's her life. I just think she's a squared head idiot.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_I have a syllogism to contribute.

Women who perform in front of the camera without clothes on are porn stars.
Tia Tequila performs in front of the camera without clothes on.
Tia Tequila is a porn star.


That said, I don't think she's a "positive" role model. She has to take her clothes off just to have "friends". I think there's better people out there to look up to._

 

LOL I just had an LSAT flashback!! Logical reasoning, here I come!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

i'm sorry but i hardly believe that shit about stripping/porn is the only job they can get. If thats the case, then damn near every woman would be a stripper/porn star. McDonalds (like any other fast food place) will hire ANYONE. McDonald's hires mentally challenged people (which is great) but you're trying to tell me that a woman couldn't get a job there but someone with autism or any other mental disorder could?

Bullshit. McDonalds was my first job and I hated it, but I know plenty of people who have been working there for 5-10 years and they are managers at Mcdonalds, making _at least_ $13 an hour. I'll never understand why a woman would resort to stripping or porn before stopping by her local fast food restaurant, walmart, or convenient store first. (once again I've worked at a convenient store as well, and the things you can accomplish there over time are great)

I would never hope someone would work at a fast food place for all their life, because I think that most people can do better than that. But even if its temporary, or if it lasts for 5 years, working at Mcdonalds would surely put food on the table (at a discount!) without degrading yourself.

A woman may overlook these jobs and opt for stripping because they know it will bring in more money, quicker. But it will also degrade them. I don't care what anyone says, there is a reason why these girls strip, and its not because "they don't care" and "they do what they want and they like to strip or do porn" once again, thats bullshit. 

But guess what? I really don't care what women do. I'm a woman and I am trying to make the right decisions in my life, although I know I'm young and I have a lot to learn. What other people do is none of my business, and has no affect on my life, but if I am asked my opinion then I'm going to say it. I don't care what "Tila Tequila" does with her life...she has absolutely nothing to do with me. I have my opinions on her, and thats that. 

I'm done now. I don't have the time to repeat myself anymore, because its obvious you're not getting it. Are you getting offended because you look up to her and you want to be just like her? lol...good luck with that


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Doesn't bartending make just as good money as strippers? I'm not in the zone with these types of jobs so I'm just going by tips given when out at the bars (not stip clubs, regular 'pubs'). I think this debate will always be 50/50 no matter where it's posted. People who chose a stripper career path, doesn't always mean they'll be a stripper for life (least that's what I'd think, since the body does get older not younger as years pass by). I will agree tho, people do it for fast easy cash, which is really sad, but to those who do it at desperate times (grass might always be greenier $$$ on their side). All in all, it's one's personal choice, all we can do is judge right?


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Sooooo.. back to her reality show- It's gonna be homosexual girls and hetero guys there, and she's gonna choose someone... LOL_

 
That's going to be one huge orgy fest, I can already sense it. Ewww *cringe*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

there are a lot of jobs that give good tips...even a waitress. And a lot of young, fresh looking girls as a waitress would make tons of money. Bartending gives good tips, damn even Hooters isn't as bad as stripping.

I don't think that women ever get out of that kind of life. every show on HBO or wherever that I see, women stay strippers for a very long time, and if they are prostitutes its even worse. They promise themselves oh, this is only temporary but 1 year turns into 5, 5 turns into 10, etc.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I am obsessed with these "find love on tv" reality television shows due to their pure absurdity and shamelessness.  So, I know for a fact her show will be getting some heavy view time in my apartment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, I don't necessarily admire Tila Tequila but I don't find her as horrible as other people think of her.  I think she's cute because of her tinyness and her body is amazing but her head is huge and makes her appear to be a walking bobble head.  Other than that, she's alright.  Don't hate her, as well as not necessarily liking her.

Anywho, her show is going to be such debauchery and a train wreck of sex-crazed hetero boys and fighting lesbians (according to the teasers running aroud).  It's like a car crash, you just can't look away.  UGH, reality tv is such a guilty pleasure for me.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Who's going to watch this tonight? *raises hand* Although I am not a Tila fan, I am a sucker for 'reality tv: finding love' type of shows. I thought this would of been on VH1 like the others, but it's on MTV... how nice... teens watching and learning 'tricks' hehe. I hope some lesbians go straight and fall for one of the straight guy, but I doubt it. All focus on the show is on Tila's T&A, ugh.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

i'm going to admit tila tequila is a gorgeous woman. but there's no way you can say she's not trashy. 

i model but i can look at a clothed picture of myself and feel i have conveyed the message of glamour.







 = glamour with a shot of sexy.





 = glamour.








= trash.




sexyness (sexiness?) is a wonderful thing. as long as it isn't over the top and being used to beg for attention. ie, dita von teese. classy, classy lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but what makes her sexy is: that she IS different and is breaking the boundaries, and that she has a LOT of respect for herself.

i'm not sure where i'm going with this.

i guess what i'm trying to say is that self-respect makes you a lot sexier than big boobs.

and that sex is good, but unfortunately we are starting to drown in it.


EDIT: i want to add that i am a loud and proud bisexual, but i can still be classy


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

1 guy in the show is a model from the Janice Dickinson show LOL Must she adjust her boobs every second? Geez... so far the show is going good only on parts when they show the candidates, when Tila is on she talks like such a simpleton *shrugs* Gotta love the guy who gave her laundry detergent as a gift! ROFL!!! LOL!


----------



## astronaut (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I was watching the show on vh1, the world's smartest supermodel, or something like that, and it pretty much showed that people like Tila are not considered real "models" and taken seriously by the fashion industry, which I agree.

I just can't watch this show. I'm boycotting MTV. The shit they show on there just makes me so pissed off at mainstream youth culture.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I saw an advert for this the other day. I'm so sick of reality shows, especially the ones about finding "love". Have any of the couples that "found love" this way actually stayed together? I mean, how realistic is all this? They aren't even going on real dates. They spend maybe an hour together and then the subject is off on another date with another person. The contestants aren't even competing for a person they know, just a pretty face (which, believe me, is a matter of opinion), a reputation and some cash. What a farce.

The only thing that makes this different from any other find love show is that it has a gimmick - she's bisexual. Which gives the show appeal for men and what have you, but.. I'm not really interested in watching a fauxlebrity meander her way through some 40 boys and girls. Seems slutty to me. Whatever gets her more attention though, right? I'm sure she too needs her fifteen minutes. I'm also sure that MTV offered her a nice chunk of change to do this. All the more reason to get on TV and make a mockery of love and dating.

Maybe I'm just a buzz kill?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, ftr, since whether or not she's a slut or a porn star is open for debate.. I simply think that she, and girls like her, "suffer" from having a histrionic personality. She'll do whatever she can for attention. Putting the focus on her looks is just her method, because she probably cannot get it any other way. But, that's just the kind of world we live in, isn't it?


----------



## lipstickandhate (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I tried to watch this show the other night and just couldn't. I found her voice too annoying!


----------



## Raerae (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I think your financial obligations, have more to do with how things turn out, than just the act of getting raped, or molested.  Lots of women get raped/molested, i doubt most of them turn into porn stars and strippers (or escorts).  I do think though, if your in a bad place financially, and something like that has happened in the past (or happens), you might _consider_ looking at all your possible means of income.  Even more so if you know people who are in the business.

Kinda like...  If you've already been degraded that much in the past, and lived through it, doing something like stripping, porn, escorting, whatever, can seem like a walk in the park.  Not to mention, you can make good money, and justify it as taking advantage of or having power over the idiot men who come into those places, hire, pay, whatever.  I know thats how a lot of the girls i knew who danced rationalized it.  They had like 0 respect for the men in those clubs (which is ironic, because i doubt the men have much respect for them) and looked at it, as taking advantage of them (the men prolly felt the same way).

Once your in though, thats where the problem is.  Since it's a lot harder to get out of that type of business, then it is to get in.  Especially if you don't have an exit plan in place, and like so many (at least the ones that I've known) spend as much as you make.  And then wake up one day in their late 20's, and realize that they don't make the money that they used to, and have  nothing to show for the last 10 years.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I missed the post rape memo that gave me the steps to be come a porn star. Who do I complain to?
I missed the memo after being assaulted and molested that gave me the steps to become a stripper.
Damn.

That's gotta be like...what....eight or nine different drugs I could've dabbled in as well as potentially thousands of dollars. All those plastic costumes and cheap nails. Hmmmm. 


Yeah, after I went through that stuff, I managed to bootstrap up and have a wonderful family and a loving husband. 

Maybe missing that memo wasn't such a bad gig afterall._


----------



## Raerae (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Working for minimum wage, 40/hr a week, wouldn't cover my bills, let alone food on the table, or gas in my car.  So yah...  While a full time gig at the local McDonald's sounds nice, it wouldn't do anything to solve my financial problems if I was hard up on money.  Not to mention, it could even make finding a job that actually pays more difficult, as all the time spent cooking fries, is time that I'm not spending getting interviews.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_i'm sorry but i hardly believe that shit about stripping/porn is the only job they can get. If thats the case, then damn near every woman would be a stripper/porn star. McDonalds (like any other fast food place) will hire ANYONE. McDonald's hires mentally challenged people (which is great) but you're trying to tell me that a woman couldn't get a job there but someone with autism or any other mental disorder could?

Bullshit. McDonalds was my first job and I hated it, but I know plenty of people who have been working there for 5-10 years and they are managers at Mcdonalds, making at least $13 an hour. I'll never understand why a woman would resort to stripping or porn before stopping by her local fast food restaurant, walmart, or convenient store first. (once again I've worked at a convenient store as well, and the things you can accomplish there over time are great)_


----------



## Raerae (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

As far as the show itself, i found it entertaining for the 1/2 hour it was on.  Is it anything other than mindless entertainment?  No lol...  So while I don't think it will be winning any Emmy's, it has it's place.  It got good ratings too.


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I'm probably going to get tomatos thrown at me but... I actually like Tila Tequila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She is just so damn cute! I'm soooooooooo jealous of her body and she makes me feel super duper FUGLY. lol... I find the show to be entertaining, and I don't normally watch television. I watched her show last night and her hair is ALWAYS perfect! Her music sucks though. But hey... you can't win 'em all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMHO: people need to stop being so touchy.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_I tried to watch this show the other night and just couldn't. I found her voice too annoying!_

 
haha me too! it was obnoxious. That show is ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_I'm probably going to get tomatos thrown at me but... I actually like Tila Tequila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is just so damn cute! I'm soooooooooo jealous of her body and she makes me feel super duper FUGLY. lol... I find the show to be entertaining, and I don't normally watch television. I watched her show last night and her hair is ALWAYS perfect! Her music sucks though. But hey... you can't win 'em all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMHO: people need to stop being so touchy._

 
i agree


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

interesting discussion i must say, gave me a lot to think about

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_
Anywho, her show is going to be such debauchery and a train wreck of sex-crazed hetero boys and fighting lesbians (according to the teasers running aroud).  It's like a car crash, you just can't look away.  UGH, reality tv is such a guilty pleasure for me._

 
agree!

i didn´t now much of her before I watched the first episode online but I think it´s really interesting because her thoughts about bisexuality are things I questioned myself, too...


----------



## Triskele (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Amaranthine* 

 
_I saw an advert for this the other day. I'm so sick of reality shows, especially the ones about finding "love". Have any of the couples that "found love" this way actually stayed together? I mean, how realistic is all this? They aren't even going on real dates. They spend maybe an hour together and then the subject is off on another date with another person. The contestants aren't even competing for a person they know, just a pretty face (which, believe me, is a matter of opinion), a reputation and some cash. What a farce._

 
Of course they don't find love. If they split up, they get a round two show! I'm pretty sure that it's heavily implied in the contract that each contestant gets (at least nowadays, when such shows are so common - and especially at vh1/mtv) that whoever wins should find a reason to NOT stay with the "star" of the show, so that the network can cash in on that opportunity and make a sequel.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Tila Tequila is a walking, talking, bobble-head. 

With that said, I can't wait to see the new episode-I'm all about a lesbian catfight.

The guy with the pink coat she eliminated the first episode was hot. Booo!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I'm surprised at the people she eliminates. Keisha and Marcus seemed like the ones you love to hate, so you'd figure she'd have kept them around for awhile for ratings. Thats kinda surprising.

I can't help but watch it. I just can't...no matter who has a reality finding love show, I will be the one to watch it. No matter who it is. I'm a-watchin.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

bleck... I watched some online. Not interested.

She looks like a Bratz doll, imo.


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I'm surprised at the people she eliminates. Keisha and Marcus seemed like the ones you love to hate, so you'd figure she'd have kept them around for awhile for ratings. Thats kinda surprising.

I can't help but watch it. I just can't...no matter who has a reality finding love show, I will be the one to watch it. No matter who it is. I'm a-watchin.



_

 
Keasha was annoying with her "hey girl heey!" and Marcus was such a trouble maker! She needs to get rid of the cowboy dude because he is ANNOYING! Kinda sad that LaLa walked out. haha I only say this because she's from the bay area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't help watchng these shows either. lol.. well I didn't watch the one with the rockstar and all the groupies. hahah..


----------



## Raerae (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_Keasha was annoying with her "hey girl heey!" and Marcus was such a trouble maker! She needs to get rid of the cowboy dude because he is ANNOYING! Kinda sad that LaLa walked out. haha I only say this because she's from the bay area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't help watchng these shows either. lol.. well I didn't watch the one with the rockstar and all the groupies. hahah.._

 
OMG... I could not STAND Keasha... HEY GIRL HEEEEEEEEEEEEY!  I was so glad she got eliminated.

Marcus's laugh was so terrible... But i think him and the cowboy would have been fun to see for a few more episodes...

you can watch the whole thing on MTV.com, if you've missed any.  Only been 2 shows so far I believe.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_Keasha was annoying with her "hey girl heey!" and Marcus was such a trouble maker! She needs to get rid of the cowboy dude because he is ANNOYING! Kinda sad that LaLa walked out. haha I only say this because she's from the bay area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't help watchng these shows either. lol.. well I didn't watch the one with the rockstar and all the groupies. hahah.._

 
I thought that "hey girl hey" was hilarious. Because it was so DUMB! lol...what was she even talking about...
Marcus was gross, and his laugh sucked. I've seen him somewhere else on tv before. That cowboy is definetly annoying. And I hated Lala. "Oh my gooodness, what the hell am I doing here, we can be coooooo, we can friends, we can go shopping, as long as you're not bootsy"

oh my just kill me now please. I was so glad to see her leave.


----------



## bby112 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I don't why, but i love tila.  Even tho with all the nude photography which i think shes wayy better than that but i mean that little girl clawed her way up there.  I think like 2 years ago when people mention Tila Taquila everyone was like WHO?  I'm actually really proud that shes actually pursuing her wishes and dreams.  Its proves that no matter what it takes, if you want it bad enough you'll get it.  And you all know everyone loves even if its a one minute of fame thing.

About the show, I really thought that they would keep marcus around since hes such a badass. haha but I'm really surprised they kicked him off already.  And why she gotta kick out the asian girl? Shes soo cute! with the highlight and all!


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I think she looks like a lollipop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Her head seems a bit big for her body. My boyfriend agrees too, said she looks like a chupa chup


----------



## iio (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Tila Tequila and her reality show*

I think Tila is cute...i watched a few episodes but i just like watching her cause i like her lil itty bitty outfits.


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 8, 2007)

I dont like the Myspace celebrities, like Jefree star, and tila. They all try to be so "different" they end up looking the same. Ive seen the show, and its crap. I dont like it at all. Jefree does good makeup, but besides that, he has NO talent whatsoever.

anyway, I would like to see another Rock of Love. At least thats interesting, and w/ a real celebrity.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 26, 2007)

This show is so unbelievably bad.  I had seen this thread, but not the show.  Well, I was cruising through the channels the other day and I saw the show was on.  Bleeahhh.  

It's like if Jerry Springer could host his version of the Bachelorette, this would be it.  All of those people and not one of them is a prize, as far as I am concerned.  The only one who seems genuine is Danny.  I just wonder what the hell she is doing there? She seems more mature than the others.  I would say she has my vote, but I think Danny deserves better than Tila.  I just don't think Tila is that big of a catch.

My husband walked into the room when the show was on.  He thought is was a joke at first, like a skit on SNL or something.

Oh well, to each their own.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 27, 2007)

i think tila has a bangin' ass body (I love that because she's super small and petite like me, but girl has got cuuuurves, while I feel stick-like.. though her boobies are fake and I prob wont get done til later down the road..maybe)
other than that, I think she has no talent whatsoever besides being an import model. And I think she is definitely a butterface!!! Her personality leaves a lot to be desired too, IMO.

Besides, the show is so fucking campy. It's obvious when she's faking emotion, and I hate the stupid sound bites and post editing voice overs. Its just a bad, bad reality show. She should have pitched it to VH1 instead of MTV!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Nov 27, 2007)

Who the hell would give this talentless bimbo a TV show? Honestly I wish she would just drop off the face of the earth. Her personality is as fake as her tits. She has about as much substance as an empty glass. Plus, her head is as big as those on NFL bobblehead dolls you can get for your dashboard. 

God forbid women with brains get a TV show. If there is a Hell, I'd be forced to watch this terrible excuse of a program.


----------



## Jenneh (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not really for or against Tila Nguyen, but I have to admit that her show is awful. =S I'd been anticipating it when I first saw the commercial because I had thought that the show would be something that would be empowering for bisexuals and homosexuals, since the show aims at a celebrity finding a "love" with the known fact that they're not the typical heterosexual, but boy was I wrong. With the way the show is, it brings bisexuals and homosexuals out in the entirely wrong limelight, it even seems degrading. A lot of the events that go on in the show also seem really straged, it's like they put a bunch of people who can't act into a show and make them do random and stupid stuff. With the way the contestants and Tila are in the show, they seem so one-dimensional too, so it's hard for you to relate to them and to actually like them and the show. 

Normally I don't like the whole "celebrity finding a 'true love'," thing, but _Rock of Love_ totally changed my mind. Personally I think _Rock of Love_ was 10x better than _A Shot of Love_ because it actually allowed you to get to know the contestants and to like them, even if these type of shows are more than often times scripted. xD

Now about Tila Nguyen, I don't hate her, but I don't really love her either. She is cute, and she's beautiful in her own way, although I must admit she's not the most beautiful. Anyways, when she first started off and wasn't very well known (before the whole MySpace thing), I thought that it was empowering to see an Asian woman with some-sort of celebrity status because at the time it seemed that Asian celebrities were really a minority. It wasn't until recently that there seemed to be a surge of Asian celebrities, particularly females, such as Lucy Liu, Sandra Oh, Zhang Ziyi, etc. It also felt endearing that she came up from a rough childhood, I guess it could sort of be seen as a rags to riches story that a lot of people could relate to. But then ever since MySpace popped up and she started getting popular, it seems as though she's gotten sort of "slutty" I guess you can say because now all she ever talks about on her bulletin is junk about drinking, partying and other meaningless stuff that no one really cares about. I admit that it's great that she was able to rise up the ranks into stardom and that it is her MySpace and she can talk about whatever she wants, but as a celebrity and as a minority, she sort of represents the Asian population, particularly Asian women. And as an Asian woman myself, I feel that the way she represents herself seems almost degrading, especially towards the Asian society, women, and young girls who look up to her. In a way, it's as though the way she's representing herself is saying that all Asian women are "booty-shaking, sex-deprived seductresses." I can't tell you enough how many times guys think that I'm like that, it's quite irritating. =\ I admit though that she is just a human-being and that no one's perfect, everyone is allowed to choose the way they live and how they live.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 28, 2007)

anyone see tonight when she goes to Dani's firehouse and jumps on the guy and does like a stripper pole move on him while hes holding her? 

o.0


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_anyone see tonight when she goes to Dani's firehouse and jumps on the guy and does like a stripper pole move on him while hes holding her? 

o.0_

 
yeah i thought that was pretty...nasty. oh well. 
i'm starting to predict who she's eliminating every week. dani's the greatest and I hope/think she'll win


----------



## COBI (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jenneh* 

 
_Normally I don't like the whole "celebrity finding a 'true love'," thing, but Rock of Love totally changed my mind. Personally I think Rock of Love was 10x better than A Shot of Love because it actually allowed you to get to know the contestants and to like them, even if these type of shows are more than often times scripted. xD_

 
But no matter what, you are "getting to know the contestant" as the producers/directors want you to see them.  Even Jes admitted in the post ROL show that Heather was not the person as they portrayed her.  

For example, in a post show interview, Jes pointed out that when Bret asked if they would be willing to share him, they made it look like Heather was OK with that when in fact (according to Jes), Heather was not OK with it anymore than Jes was.  Yes, everything shown is something that they did actually say or do, but anyone who has lived life knows that single incidents taken out of context do not necessarily give any sort of accurate depiction of us.

For a personal example, you could show all the charity work I do, and someone may get the impression that I was a completely selfless, giving & unmaterialistic person if they didn't get to see me being a bitch, also, or if they didn't see me drop hundreds of dollars on one visit at the MAC store.  Or the opposite, someone could get the impression that I am a completely materialistic & high maintenance person if they only see me each time I come out of MAC or pulling out my makeup if they didn't get to see my charity work or that I love to put a hat on and jump on a quad to go riding/mudding.  

And lower-intelligence people don't always say stupid things, but if we string enough stupid things together, it will seem that they are a lot stupider than they may really be.  (gee, think Jessica Simpson.)

To draw my ramble to a close, I consider these shows "mindless entertainment" for when I don't want to think about plot or any character development... except, of course, for taxing my brain with the eternal question: "Where do they find these people?"


----------



## XShear (Nov 30, 2007)

Just my own two cents ... I happen to think Tila's gorgeous. But, I think all asian women are just stunning. I've been watching her show (guilty, guilty pleasure) and from what I've seen she's just a typical girl-next-door-personality with a over-the-top and large-than-life-image. I don't see anything wrong with her or her image. She does what she does.


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 30, 2007)

I know the whole "meeting the family" was probably sauced up for ratings...I certainly hope she wouldn't act like that when meeting parents for the first time. The rich guy's mom killed me..."We usually don't discuss nipples at the dinner table."


----------



## Pushpa (Nov 30, 2007)

she's insane lol

all i rem was her first mag cover (stuff last year can't rem the month) she had a samuri sword and a sorta kimono on i can't even tell you how ridiculous i thought that was....way to promote the asian stereotype she's viet not japanese

other than that i don't really care about her i find it sad that she loves being asian one minute and then rebukes her heritage the next

and not that it matters but she really isn't that pretty her body is great but the face is so so...shes a butta face lol


----------



## luvsic (Dec 2, 2007)

Tila doesn't seem genuine to me at all. She always wants to come across as "hard core I don't give a flip about what people think about me." Then why is she always rushing off to defend herself every time she gets criticized? I don't even think she's really a bisexual. She just wanted to outlast her 15 minutes of fame. And it also disappoints me that one of the only representations of Asian Americans in the media has to be a trashy, low-class nobody who "made herself famous" through myspace.

The show is kind of a guilty pleasure, but all because it's purely ridiculous. As cobi said, it's mindless entertainment. 

Haha, a lot of guys seem to say she's a "butterface." But it's also annoying at the same time they see her body type as "ideal" since she's skinny mini petite with ginormous unproportional boobs. Body types like that just aren't realistic (or I guess "common" would be another word to describe it) when it comes to real women.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 2, 2007)

I've probably already said this somewhere, but damnit, Dani is a fucking fox! Uh, the best of both worlds she is. She reminds me of the hot t-boys I hang out with on occasion.


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 2, 2007)

how depressing...whats special about this porno model?
oh so she's 'famous' on myspace :s like 'jeffree star' - that has to be the worst drag queen name ever!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 2, 2007)

there was a lot of reading to do on this thread.. so I thought I'd put in my own 2 cents; A Shot At Love w/ Tila... that show is HILARIOUS.. my boyfriend and I just crack up when we watch it.. I've read a lot of reviews about the show (people hating..as usual..talking a lot of junk about it).. shes beautiful and single.. why not find love, even if it's on her own show. If you could do that and get paid for it, why not? for those of you who do enjoy watching the show; lets pray bobby wins =) haha

I'm kind of offended by Sky Dancers post on 9-10-07;

You're being one of the most judgemental people on this site. I also think you might be a little insecure/jealous?  Tila is a model; she has over a billion pics out there. Have you even seen her show? Why is she trashy? because of what she wears? because a lot of guys think shes hot? Your definition of a model is weak. She's a Glam model; thats why she takes pics the way she does. She started out with having NOTHING. She does what she has to, to pay the bills and have all of the nice things that she does have.. I think you need to get over yourself before you start talking smack about other people. The way people want to live there life is none of your business.. get off the haterade and learn to respect people that aren't exactly like you.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_there was a lot of reading to do on this thread.. so I thought I'd put in my own 2 cents; A Shot At Love w/ Tila... that show is HILARIOUS.. my boyfriend and I just crack up when we watch it.. I've read a lot of reviews about the show (people hating..as usual..talking a lot of junk about it).. shes beautiful and single.. why not find love, even if it's on her own show. If you could do that and get paid for it, why not? for those of you who do enjoy watching the show; lets pray bobby wins =) haha

I'm kind of offended by Sky Dancers post on 9-10-07;

You're being one of the most judgemental people on this site. I also think you might be a little insecure/jealous? Tila is a model; she has over a billion pics out there. Have you even seen her show? Why is she trashy? because of what she wears? because a lot of guys think shes hot? Your definition of a model is weak. She's a Glam model; thats why she takes pics the way she does. She started out with having NOTHING. She does what she has to, to pay the bills and have all of the nice things that she does have.. I think you need to get over yourself before you start talking smack about other people. The way people want to live there life is none of your business.. get off the haterade and learn to respect people that aren't exactly like you._

 
If you've ever watched the show, her behavior on there definately cannot pass for "classy." It's not just the way she dresses or because guys think that she's hot. Giving a lap dance to Dani's grandma is crossing the line (even though she thought it was funny.) I won't try to dabble into the whole "what's a model and what's not" area, but most of her pictures to tend to borderline softcore porn, so I don't think she could ever be considered of high-caliber vogue status that some people believe what "real" models to be. Tila can live her life whatever way she wants, but she's also the one who chooses to let everybody watch it on national television, so she's going to get some criticism for it no matter what.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_there was a lot of reading to do on this thread.. so I thought I'd put in my own 2 cents; A Shot At Love w/ Tila... that show is HILARIOUS.. my boyfriend and I just crack up when we watch it.. I've read a lot of reviews about the show (people hating..as usual..talking a lot of junk about it).. shes beautiful and single.. why not find love, even if it's on her own show. If you could do that and get paid for it, why not? for those of you who do enjoy watching the show; lets pray bobby wins =) haha
_

 
Candy, you can't _honestly_ really think, in this the year of Our Lord 2007, that she is actually there to find love.

I mean, I watch it because it's entertaining: a tacky, bobblehead Asian with no discernible talent and a bunch of wannabe Starfuckers running amok for a few weeks, HI-LARIOUS, but that's all it is. There's no subtext, it is what it is, reality trash T.V.


----------



## chocodcocoa (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Tila doesn't seem genuine to me at all. She always wants to come across as "hard core I don't give a flip about what people think about me." Then why is she always rushing off to defend herself every time she gets criticized? I don't even think she's really a bisexual. She just wanted to outlast her 15 minutes of fame. And it also disappoints me that one of the only representations of Asian Americans in the media has to be a trashy, low-class nobody who "made herself famous" through myspace.

The show is kind of a guilty pleasure, but all because it's purely ridiculous. As cobi said, it's mindless entertainment. 

Haha, a lot of guys seem to say she's a "butterface." But it's also annoying at the same time they see her body type as "ideal" since she's skinny mini petite with ginormous unproportional boobs. Body types like that just aren't realistic (or I guess "common" would be another word to describe it) when it comes to real women._

 
Yea most guys I know don't seem to find Tila hot...? I personally think she's just so tiny... sooo tiny that it's hard to me to find her sexy... in a trashy way or a classy way.

and I love you pic luvsic =) is that lena?


----------



## luvsic (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocodcocoa* 

 
_Yea most guys I know don't seem to find Tila hot...? I personally think she's just so tiny... sooo tiny that it's hard to me to find her sexy... in a trashy way or a classy way.

and I love you pic luvsic =) is that lena?_

 
ahhh you know who lena is! Yeah it is her...I love her, she is my favorite model. I can't believe she's only 5'3, in her Vivi pictures her legs look miles long.


----------



## goink (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_I'm kind of offended by Sky Dancers post on 9-10-07;

You're being one of the most judgemental people on this site. I also think you might be a little insecure/jealous?  Tila is a model; she has over a billion pics out there. Have you even seen her show? Why is she trashy? because of what she wears? because a lot of guys think shes hot? Your definition of a model is weak. She's a Glam model; thats why she takes pics the way she does. She started out with having NOTHING. She does what she has to, to pay the bills and have all of the nice things that she does have.. I think you need to get over yourself before you start talking smack about other people. The way people want to live there life is none of your business.. get off the haterade and learn to respect people that aren't exactly like you._

 
She was *never *a Glamour Model. I agree with the statement that she is a model. However, by having "over a billion pics out there" does not make her a model. Porn stars have "a billion pics", but I don't classify them as a model. She started as an import car show model (not that it's bad).
I do give her props for getting to where she is right now. She did start off with nothing.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 2, 2007)

you all could gang up on my last comment thats fine.. i still think some of you are being either judgemental or haters.  you have your opinion and I have mine. I get what all of you are saying about her. I'm not stupid, Tila is considered a Glam. Model in the Philippines, though according to what my cousins and my aunts have been telling me. You guys might of thought my last comment was ridiculous but I'm thinking the same thing about some of yours..I guess we are even.


----------



## goink (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_





you all could gang up on my last comment thats fine.. i still think some of you are being either judgemental or haters.  you have your opinion and I have mine. I get what all of you are saying about her. I'm not stupid, Tila is considered a Glam. Model in the Philippines, though according to what my cousins and my aunts have been telling me. You guys might of thought my last comment was ridiculous but I'm thinking the same thing about some of yours..I guess we are even._

 
It's fine if you consider her to be a glamour model. We don't have the same guidelines everywhere in the world.

I used to be a fan of her...before she changed her name to Tila Tequila. I like Nguyen better.


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 3, 2007)

can someone enlighten me on what a 'butterface' is?
we dont use that in the uk


----------



## Holly (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_can someone enlighten me on what a 'butterface' is?
we dont use that in the uk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's like

"Wow that girl is totally hot, all but her face" (butterface!)


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Dec 3, 2007)

shes a pretty girl. her boobs look natural to me, idk if they are or not. maybe shes a lil too skinny for her head size haha but she doesnt look sickly or anything.

i think shes just too promiscuous for most peoples tastes. and no matter how beautiful she may be, that is gonna make people hate her. she seems like shed have sex with any woman or man she passes by from what i've seen on her show. or shes just way toooo flirty. 

ether way she is trashy acting. her looks really have nothing to do with most peoples hate for her i think.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Tila doesn't seem genuine to me at all. She always wants to come across as "hard core I don't give a flip about what people think about me." Then why is she always rushing off to defend herself every time she gets criticized? I don't even think she's really a bisexual. She just wanted to outlast her 15 minutes of fame. And *it also disappoints me that one of the only representations of Asian Americans in the media has to be a trashy, low-class nobody* who "made herself famous" through myspace.

The show is kind of a guilty pleasure, but all because it's purely ridiculous. As cobi said, it's mindless entertainment. 

Haha, a lot of guys seem to say she's a "butterface." But *it's also annoying at the same time they see her body type as "ideal" since she's skinny mini petite with ginormous unproportional boobs. Body types like that just aren't realistic (or I guess "common" would be another word to describe it) when it comes to real women.*_

 
Amen sister!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

  there was a lot of reading to do on this thread.. so I thought I'd put in my own 2 cents; A Shot At Love w/ Tila... that show is HILARIOUS.. my boyfriend and I just crack up when we watch it.. I've read a lot of reviews about the show (people hating..as usual..talking a lot of junk about it).. shes beautiful and single.. why not find love, even if it's on her own show. If you could do that and get paid for it, why not? for those of you who do enjoy watching the show; lets pray bobby wins =) haha

 I'm kind of offended by Sky Dancers post on 9-10-07;

You're being one of the most judgemental people on this site. I also think you might be a little insecure/jealous? Tila is a model; she has over a billion pics out there. Have you even seen her show? Why is she trashy? because of what she wears? because a lot of guys think shes hot? Your definition of a model is weak. She's a Glam model; thats why she takes pics the way she does. She started out with having NOTHING. She does what she has to, to pay the bills and have all of the nice things that she does have.. I think you need to get over yourself before you start talking smack about other people. The way people want to live there life is none of your business.. get off the haterade and learn to respect people that aren't exactly like you.  
 
Maybe I am being judgmental and maybe my definition of a model doesn't fit with your definition, doesn't that make you judgmental as well? What I say is my opinion of her, if you don't really agree with it than move along. 

Yes, I saw a bit of her show and the reason I didn't watch more is because I couldn't stand it. I've also seen her in real life at a car show as an import model, and IMO, she's still not much. 

It's great that a lot of guys think she's hot, but there are a lot of guys out there that thinks she's trash. Why? Because they think she's trashy and sleeps around too much. Good for her she has a lot of pictures of herself out there, I don't think she's trashy for what she wears, I think she's trashy of lack of it. 

Please don't go around assuming that I hate her. I may not like her, but I don't hate her because like you said, it's none of my business really therefore I'm not going to go around randomly hating people that I don't agree with. I do respect her for becoming famous and what not, but that's about it. 

From what I know this is all an opinion kind of thing, if you don't like it than you don't like it, my opinions aren't going to be agreeable to everyone. But for you to judge my opinions of what I believe a model and such and such to be than turn around and call me judgmental is a bit hypocritical IMO. 

But that's still MY OPINION as to what I believe a truly great model to be, someone who is appreciated by both men and women.


----------



## chocodcocoa (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_ahhh you know who lena is! Yeah it is her...I love her, she is my favorite model. I can't believe she's only 5'3, in her Vivi pictures her legs look miles long._

 
Lena is absolutely gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and she's very well proportioned...

I talked to my friends about their opinions on Tila today... I stumbled upon her show when I couldn't sleep one nite.  Ok, one of the guys said she looks like a fish ball stuck on top of a chopstick... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and then another guy corrected him... it's not just one fish ball, there should be three... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes I found that funny.


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_It's like

"Wow that girl is totally hot, all but her face" (butterface!)_

 
im so guna overuse that now!!!
thanks my sweet!! xx


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 6, 2007)

I think she is adorable.
I don't see how people can see "Oh, she sleeps around waaay to much".. how do you know she sleeps around? Are you in her bedroom? And if you are judging by the tv show.. it is just that.. a t.v show. It is scripted. That is why they just show the bedroom door shut and they supposedly 'had sex'... if they really had sex you know mtv would try to get away with showing as much footage as possible.. like underneath the sheet movement like on real world. And just because she is super flirty and says sexual stuff alot is just her personality... I don't see how anyone can sit there and pretend like they know she's a big tramp when they haven't seen her sleep with anyone or hear it from her mouth..


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 6, 2007)

maybe because shes done alot of nude modelling and porn, people get the impression that shes not exactly virginal.


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 6, 2007)

I have seen Tila grow from small import model to reality show star, with a splash of soft core porn somewhere in the mix.

I agree, she has a nice body (which she bought), but her face is a bit off for me. Her 'personality' is what really gets me. Even if she isn't sleeping around like she says, but that is the persona that she protrays. Because she is so over the top HIN (a big traveling car show) told her she is no longer welcome to the shows. She pretty much is proud that she is a slut and wants everyone know that. 

Good for her if she pays the bills, so would a stripper/porn star not be considered trashy because that is how they pay bills? I am sorry but that argument bothers me a lot. They can chose another job that doesn't require you to take your clothes off. 







 =


----------



## little teaser (Dec 6, 2007)

i like the lap dance she gave grandma.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 6, 2007)

omg miss supra, she totally looks like an ANTZ character! lmao


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 7, 2007)

All you Tila Stans are killing me. I mean, seriously, it's one thing if it was someone who contributed more to the world than a bobblehead and bad songs, but as far as idolitry goes, she's pretty low on the totem pole so to speak (then again, she does give off that kind of vibe, being low on wooden poles.)


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 7, 2007)

I totally get that she has done nude modeling etc. My only point really is that no one can say for sure how many people she has been with from seeing nude pics of her. I'm not saying she's a role model. I'm not saying there is really any reason for anyone to like her. But no one can say they have personally seen her have sex with x amount of men. That is like saying every woman who is a stripper sleeps around cause she gives lap dances and takes her clothes off, which is not true.


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_ That is like saying every woman who is a stripper sleeps around cause she gives lap dances and takes her clothes off, which is not true._

 
i dont sleep around

actually, the girls i work with are the least promiscuous of all the girls i know

reason being because your so sexual in work

when u finish work... you dont want to go out and hook up with a random

you just want a cup of tea and to watch deal or no deal


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_I totally get that she has done nude modeling etc. My only point really is that no one can say for sure how many people she has been with from seeing nude pics of her. I'm not saying she's a role model. I'm not saying there is really any reason for anyone to like her. But no one can say they have personally seen her have sex with x amount of men. That is like saying every woman who is a stripper sleeps around cause she gives lap dances and takes her clothes off, which is not true._

 
Maybe you haven't watched her enough or listen to her interviews, but she brags about how many guys she's been with. Her countless one night stands, the guys that are chasing after her, the things she has done with other girls, etc. Simply put, things I find trashy. I am not making an assumption since it comes out of her own mouth.

Even if she is not actually sleeping around she she talks as if she does. Yes it may just be a persona she puts up for publicity, but it is a trashy nonetheless. The way that she presents herself is over the top, attention whore, and a slut. That is why I don't like her.


----------



## Fuzynvl2101 (Dec 7, 2007)

I love the show! My husband is into it as well! LOL My dad is trying to get her to come to Texas for some promotional thing for his business. So who knows.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Amen sister! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





and chocodcocoa, yeah I would kill to have lena's body. She seriously (IMO) is one of the most gorgeous girls ever. I love how she can pull off so many looks!!! like here: 

NET ViVi &

NET ViVi

ahhh miss_supra, that picture is killing me!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 8, 2007)

I find her trashy, because she constantly portrays herself as being trashy. I find anyone who brags that much about anything trashastic.

What bothers me more than her own persona is the use of bisexuality on this show. It seems like a cheap gimmick, and the way she portray bisexuality, IMO, just seems like the standard girl on girl stuff you see in bars to get a guy's attention.

I probably am reading more into it, but being bisexual isn't easy and I feel like shows like these and people like her just reinforce every single stereotype/misguided opinion there is about bisexuality


----------



## goink (Dec 8, 2007)

Just recently, there were rumours on her bisexuality. The rumours state that she isn't a bisexual and it's just a gimmick. She actually has a steady boyfriend for a few years, which is why there isn't A Shot at Love 2.

I'm guilty of watching the show, but I couldn't handle her after watching 3 episodes. When she was just a model, she was HOT, but after seeing her in person, she's a butterface. I guess all that photoshopping made her head/face prettier.

What miss_supra said is true. I _was _a fan of her before the whole myspace phenomenal. She did 'brag' about being promiscuous. She also 'brag' about how she needs to be single and not to have any sexual contact with anyone. She does contradict herself quite a bit.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 19, 2007)

Turns out that Bobby is the winner!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 19, 2007)

bobby shouldn't have won. Dani definetly should've.

Oh well. Its probably all fake anyways.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Dec 19, 2007)

I've met Tila before, waaaaaaaaaaay back when she wasn't big headed.

She use to model for an Import car show here in the bay area and i really like'd her, but now.... she sooo bigg headed and it's freaken annoying that it make's her ugly.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Dec 19, 2007)

p.s. 


I'm glad that she isn't with Dani, cuz Dani is way tooooo goood for her.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Dec 19, 2007)

I totally agreee!!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_Just recently, there were rumours on her bisexuality. The rumours state that she isn't a bisexual and it's just a gimmick. She actually has a steady boyfriend for a few years, which is why there isn't A Shot at Love 2.

I'm guilty of watching the show, but I couldn't handle her after watching 3 episodes. When she was just a model, she was HOT, but after seeing her in person, she's a butterface. I guess all that photoshopping made her head/face prettier.

What miss_supra said is true. I was a fan of her before the whole myspace phenomenal. She did 'brag' about being promiscuous. She also 'brag' about how she needs to be single and not to have any sexual contact with anyone. She does contradict herself quite a bit._


----------



## astronaut (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_What bothers me more than her own persona is the use of bisexuality on this show. It seems like a cheap gimmick, and the way she portray bisexuality, IMO, just seems like the standard girl on girl stuff you see in bars to get a guy's attention.

I probably am reading more into it, but being bisexual isn't easy and I feel like shows like these and people like her just reinforce every single stereotype/misguided opinion there is about bisexuality_

 
I was actually talking to my friend about this the other day and I agree with you 100%


----------



## Celly (Jul 2, 2008)

*A Shot At Love!!*

OMG!!!! did anyone else watch the shocking ending of the show last night. I was in total shot to hear that  Kristy wasn't going to take the key. I already knew she was going to pick a women from the beginning because she picked a guy last season. Anyway for those of you who havent seen it heres a clip of what happen.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyJV6G5JCj0


I don't really like Tila I think shes really fake but that was totally fucked up what Kristy did.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

I like Kristy, I think she's cool. I do agree though, Tila is soo fake.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

i so think tila is ugly and looks like a gremlin and can't stand her show BUT i did youtube the ending after seeing on yahoo that she got rejected..... and i must admit it was f'd up. funny! but f'd up....... ;-)

that fight scene last year was classic because as fake as i think her and her show is that fight was REAL. LMAO!!!!

OMG!!! and when bo got head butted the beginning of the season!!!! that was crazy!!

(ok, ok. i hate the show but i do watch the highlights of it. hahaha!!!)

they probably made her get rejected so she could bring her broke ass back for one more season. just like flavor flav did with his broke ass...... ended up marrying his baby mama but got all that money first. LOL!!


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

I really enjoy all the mtv/vh1 "reality" shows but I really believe they are all scripted.  I am so sure, from the beginning she was going to pick a girll(of course to prove she's bisexual)  and that the grl was going to reject her so there will be a part 3.  I can see it now... Tila Tequila Shot at Love 3...Last Call , where she finally finds love & decides if she likes boys or girls once and for all.
OH!!! ALso, Jay who was on the show, lives a town over from me & one of my gf's who knows him through a friend said he feels that the show is fake & Tila never stayed at the house(thats how she missed all the commotion with the guys fighting & the ambulance & all...cause she isn't really there.  And she never hung out with anyone except for the challenges & rewards, cause she was never around.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I really enjoy all the mtv/vh1 "reality" shows but I really believe they are all scripted. I am so sure, from the beginning she was going to pick a girll(of course to prove she's bisexual) and that the grl was going to reject her so there will be a part 3. I can see it now... Tila Tequila Shot at Love 3...Last Call , where she finally finds love & decides if she likes boys or girls once and for all.
OH!!! ALso, Jay who was on the show, lives a town over from me & one of my gf's who knows him through a friend said he feels that the show is fake & Tila never stayed at the house(thats how she missed all the commotion with the guys fighting & the ambulance & all...cause she isn't really there. And she never hung out with anyone except for the challenges & rewards, cause she was never around._

 

is that melrose in your default pic??? i know.... totally off the subject


----------



## Celly (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i so think tila is ugly and looks like a gremlin and can't stand her show BUT i did youtube the ending after seeing on yahoo that she got rejected..... and i must admit it was f'd up. funny! but f'd up....... ;-)

that fight scene last year was classic because as fake as i think her and her show is that fight was REAL. LMAO!!!!

OMG!!! and when bo got head butted the beginning of the season!!!! that was crazy!!

(ok, ok. i hate the show but i do watch the highlights of it. hahaha!!!)

they probably made her get rejected so she could bring her broke ass back for one more season. just like flavor flav did with his broke ass...... ended up marrying his baby mama but got all that money first. LOL!!_

 
 I have to agree with you on that. Tila & Flav both came up on some money by doing the shows. Flavor of Love was funny as hell. I didn't really watch Shot at Love that much this season. I watched the entire 1st season. I still think she should have picked Dani, but oh well. 

I don't know one person who thinks Tila is pretty or Flav has cute they are both ugly. All the people on those shows are gold diggin, groupies ass people who are on there for alternative motives wheter they are trying to become a signer, dancer, actor, model etc. 

But I do have to admit the shows are very entertaining lol


----------



## Monica22 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

Hahah Not that im a big fan of The HER it self I found the show interesting to watch.. I totaled called it  at the beginning of the  show I felt bad for her but at the same time i didnt it was funny lol


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

I watched a couple, they just seemed full of drama every week.  I did miss the ending last night, so I am glad you posted it.  I heard that they were going to do a seaon 3 as well, so definitely planned


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

i agree shes fake. but kristy was not hot at all. they never wouldve lasted. tilas too sexual and would cheat on her in a heartbeat.shes surrounded by hot girls all the time.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

I was totally on Team Bo ever since the fight-but I just knew he would pick Kristy. It is definitely fake. It's all about increasing ratings...milking the show out as long as possible for people to keep watching. Now the spinoff with Domenico from last season was just as low-rent as you can go.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

I'm really happy that Kristy did to her what she does to EVERY person there that she supposedly "falls in love with". If she _really_ wanted love she should have picked Bo because Kristy practically TOLD her not to pick her at their dinner together.


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_is that melrose in your default pic??? i know.... totally off the subject_

 
LOL, yes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  From the hair challenge episode


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

I wanted Bo to win. But I loved the ending. Friggin awesome.


----------



## Celly (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_i agree shes fake. but kristy was not hot at all. they never wouldve lasted. tilas too sexual and would cheat on her in a heartbeat.shes surrounded by hot girls all the time._

 
Tila is very sexual. You see how she was when she met their families. She was totally all over Kristy's dad. You see how she was all over Jersey's mom & step mom asking his mom to shows her tits. I was so shocked that the mom actually did it. His whole family was nuts. It looked like they were going to have a orgy in the hot tube. 

I couldnt be with someone if they were doing that to my family members in my face.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

I think Tila has a nice body but am I the only one who thinks her head is HUGE. Must be all that weave. 

Well, I guess it's back to being a Myspace whore, Tila ol' pal.


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

lolol!  i feel bad, but at the same time i cant help but to laugh. and i know i'm not the only one who finds that last episode scripted, as well as all the others.

the only reason i found out about kristy rejecting tila is because i seen tilas myspace. lol, did any of you see it? it's all "KRISTY IS FAKE AND ONLY USED ME FOR TV" and some other stuff.






 no season 3 according to her!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

I loved watching this show, however my theory is: It is scripted but to keep with some reality effect of the show the only ones who read the script is Tila and Kristy. No matter what Kristy was always going to be there. Poor Bo probably didn't even know that no matter what Kristy was scheduled to win. 

Team Bo btw!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luhly4* 

 
_lolol! i feel bad, but at the same time i cant help but to laugh. and i know i'm not the only one who finds that last episode scripted, as well as all the others.

the only reason i found out about kristy rejecting tila is because i seen tilas myspace. lol, did any of you see it? it's all "KRISTY IS FAKE AND ONLY USED ME FOR TV" and some other stuff.







 no season 3 according to her!_

 
lmaoo, yeah i saw that too!! how immature can you get?? way to go tilaa


----------



## KikiB (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

Then again, a guy like Bo is too good for Tila...


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

ugh shes like worse then flavor flav now haha atleast he had that goofy thing going on that u could almost feel sorry for. who cares if shes beautiful, shes an idiot.

what the hell is kristy even going to get out of all this anyways? free drinks at a club?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I think Tila has a nice body but am I the only one who thinks her head is HUGE. Must be all that weave. 

Well, I guess it's back to being a Myspace whore, Tila ol' pal._

 
ha ha!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In Tila's defense... It's hard being all of 5 foot eff all!
LOL I'm 5'0" myself and yeah... it makes our heads look proportionately BIG

"It ain't eeeasy bein' sleazy!" ~ quoting my crazy girlfriend


----------



## miss_supra (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_ha ha!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In Tila's defense... It's hard being all of 5 foot eff all!
LOL I'm 5'0" myself and yeah... it makes our heads look proportionately BIG

"It ain't eeeasy bein' sleazy!" ~ quoting my crazy girlfriend_

 
Height can't help a five-head that looks like it fits in with the movie Antz.


----------



## aimee (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

oh my season two has not even aired here but i will watch it
i really think its some kind of scripted but its kind of entertaining when theres not a better movie on tv lol
its all about the money though with these shows
anyway i think tila is hot and i would make out with her haha


----------



## wintersday (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

i hate the concept of the show..its so fake..and its completely ridiculous

however

when i actually sat down and watched one of the reruns on mtv at 4:30 am since nothing else was on except kevin trudeau and the guy from happy days doin informercials, i actually got hooked.

what can i say, hollywood knows how to draw us in, even if we despise ourselves for it.


----------



## beauty_marked (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

I watched Season 1. and I only saw a couple episodes this season.

You want to know how fake Tila is?? Shes not even BISEXUAL!!! ITS ALL FOR TV. She has a bf that shes been with for a few years now. Why do you think she never really "settles" with anyone??

And she actaully had to beg for season 2. Unlike Flavor Flav, and New York, there wasnt going to be a season 2.


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 8, 2008)

TEAM KRISTY! 'nuff said

Tila needed to shut her mouth for 5 seconds. How annoying!


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: A Shot At Love!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_I watched Season 1. and I only saw a couple episodes this season.

You want to know how fake Tila is?? Shes not even BISEXUAL!!! ITS ALL FOR TV. She has a bf that shes been with for a few years now. Why do you think she never really "settles" with anyone??

And she actaully had to beg for season 2. Unlike Flavor Flav, and New York, there wasnt going to be a season 2._

 

i AGREE!! this show is so fake!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 9, 2008)

Did anyone see the show where Tila confronts Kristy?
Juicier than a ripe tomato!
I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Did anyone see the show where Tila confronts Kristy?
Juicier than a ripe tomato!
I couldn't stop laughing._

 
haha, tila ANNOYS me. there's just something about her, she would barely even be quiet to let kristy talk. and tila does something with her lips too much, i know i pay too much attention but seriously!

"i don't wanna be another reality show couple that breaks up in like 3 days" kristy basically said it all right there.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 9, 2008)

Haha, I watch a lot of these shows, because all i do is sit around at my desk at work like now for instance, when im supposed to be researching for something for my school, but oh wells xD.

This show is compeletly fake IMO, by the way isnt she like close to 30 years old?? She said shes looking for true love, shes looking for "the one" and BO loved her, and she knew 100% BO would say yes and BO would probably do a lot of things for her.  But she choose kristy, when the night before kristy told tila she was unsure and insecure about everything.

But you know fake or not, this show gets televized on national TV, and kristy humliated her in front of everyone, even if we thought it was funny, tila didn't.  Kristy should have just said yes and broken up with her off camera, but im pretty sure tila doesnt have any class, soo whatevers.

But i think this show is sort of real to some extent, because unless tilas a great actress, that girl can cry and express her anger pretty convincingly.

Maybe she is bixexual or isnt, maybe her show is fake, but at the end of the day, shes banking some serious cash while enjoying her spa massage and margarita over looking the carribean sea.  While i'm... sitting on a computer lol


----------

